# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  President Trumps press conference on Corona Virus

## KEEF

I have to give credit where credit is due.  I like Trumps response...lets not panic.

----------


## dannno

It's a deep state op, they want everybody to panic.. but I think it will be ok. 

Daniel Lee has been saying that it is overblown and everything will be ok since day 1 when everybody else was freaking out, so if he's right that will be a credit to his credibility.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's a deep state op, they want everybody to panic.. but I think it will be ok. 
> 
> Daniel Lee has been saying that it is overblown and everything will be ok since day 1 when everybody else was freaking out, so if he's right that will be a credit to his credibility.


I think it is much worse than they admit in China and not very bad outside China.

----------


## eleganz

*Just in case* I went to stock up some backup food and water, and recommend everybody do the same.

My concern scale is probably a 3/10 right now.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I have to give credit where credit is due.  I like Trumps response...lets not panic.


Has anybody on here noticed how Tim Pool is trying to get his audience, viewers panic about the Corona Virus? in his least three videos on the issue he had quite a panicking reaction to some of the news headlines.

Either way i think we should stock up on supplies and food, water just in case..

----------


## revgen

> Has anybody on here noticed how Tim Pool is trying to get his audience, viewers panic about the Corona Virus? in his least three videos on the issue he had quite a panicking reaction to some of the news headlines.
> 
> Either way i think we should stock up on supplies and food, water just in case..


I disagree. He's simply advocating for stockpiling food and water for a few weeks. Because oftentimes the quarantine is worse than the actual disease. Supply chains are severely limited or stopped during a quarantine, which causes folks to panic and fight over any food that is left on store shelves.

Regardless of whether this a "deep state maneuver" or not, you can't fight a quarantine once it's imposed.

----------


## vita3

Media never stops terrorizing us. Never

----------


## Anti Globalist

Whenever the media hypes up some kind of illness, I never start thinking that I'll fall victim to it.

----------


## donnay

It is always a wise idea to have supplies stocked up for at least 5-6 months worth--especially when the time comes you cannot buy or sell things.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Panic is not the answer but preparedness is.

And politics should be kept aside unlike what is happening in some other countries.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/w...uth-korea.html




> *South Korean Leader Said Coronavirus Would ‘Disappear.’ It Was a Costly Error.*Opposition  politicians are vowing to make what they call Moon Jae-in’s  incompetence the top election issue ​for April 15 parliamentary polls.

----------


## Cleaner44

> *Just in case* I went to stock up some backup food and water, and recommend everybody do the same.
> 
> My concern scale is probably a 3/10 right now.


I suggest getting some respirators, not masks. N95 rating is what you need. P95 or R95 is great as well, but more expensive. 

P.S.
You likely won't find these in hardware store now. Check paint supply stores.

----------


## eleganz

> Has anybody on here noticed how Tim Pool is trying to get his audience, viewers panic about the Corona Virus? in his least three videos on the issue he had quite a panicking reaction to some of the news headlines.
> 
> Either way i think we should stock up on supplies and food, water just in case..


His views are based on click bait, although a lot of what he talks about is relevant, its all blown out of proportion.

Stock market doesn't help either.

----------


## eleganz

> Media never stops terrorizing us. Never





> Whenever the media hypes up some kind of illness, I never start thinking that I'll fall victim to it.


The potential dangers of corona is worth the extra attention and people should be prepared and be cautious of how they conduct personal hygiene.  Mainly because of the asymptomatic nature of corona and the "death" rate.  Could get a lot worse before it gets better.  The scientists warning of preparing for potentially mass scale infections were right in the sense that the US thought it was free of any danger, then more cases popped up out of nowhere.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Day after presser, suddenly string of top headlines like this all over media:






> *Coronavirus live updates: China reports 44 additional deaths, Moody’s warns about global recession*
> 
> Published Thu, Feb 27 2020 7:10 PM


cnbc.com/2020/02/28/coronavirus-latest-updates-china-hubei-south-korea.html

*Odds of a coronavirus pandemic have doubled to 40%, says Moody’s Analytics*

Published Thu, Feb 27 2020 10:45 PM EST
Yen Nee Lee@YenNee_Lee



> Key Points
> 
> 
> Cases  of the new coronavirus disease are rising quickly outside China, and  the odds of the outbreak turning into a pandemic have now doubled — from  20% to 40%, according to a report from Moody’s Analytics.“Our  previous assumption that the virus will be contained in China proved  optimistic, and the odds of a pandemic are rising,” said the firm.A pandemic will result in global and U.S. recessions during the first half of this year, Moody’s said.


cnbc.com/2020/02/28/coronavirus-odds-of-a-pandemic-doubled-to-40percent-moodys-analytics-says.html





> First case of UNKNOWN ORIGIN confirmed in Northern California...
> WAS NOT TESTED FOR DAYS...
> Medical staff exposed?
> Scope of undetected spread unknown...
> Experts:  Prepare to see overnight boom...
> Seattle-area high school shuttered...
> *CA Gov Says State Only Has 200 Testing Kits...*
> Empty shelves hit Hawaii...
> Masks Run Short...
> ...





 


Related

*Chelsea Clinton: 'Under Trump, America is less prepared for a coronavirus outbreak'*

----------


## Created4

> The *scientists* warning of preparing for potentially mass scale infections were right in the sense that the US thought it was free of any danger, then more cases popped up out of nowhere.


Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.

Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.

Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?

This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.
> 
> Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.
> 
> Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?
> 
> This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....


Have you heard what Sen Warren plans are for the Corona Virus? defund the racist border wall and open it. These liberals are completely hopeless.

----------


## eleganz

> Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.
> 
> Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.
> 
> Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?
> 
> This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....


Can't name them by memory but there were a few reputable presentations/warnings issued.  Some in the beginning of feb and some even during the "calm" in America.

If this is a pharma induced panic, I wouldn't be surprised.  Doesn't mean we don't practice cautious personal hygiene and be prepared for self-reliance at least a month.

Corona death rate is 2%+, several times worse than regular flu and is asymptomatic.  You can't just blame a conspiracy and tell people not to protect themselves.

----------


## Champ

> Has anybody on here noticed how Tim Pool is trying to get his audience, viewers panic about the Corona Virus? in his least three videos on the issue he had quite a panicking reaction to some of the news headlines.
> 
> Either way i think we should stock up on supplies and food, water just in case..


Yeah, listening to the msm and in turn regurgitating the fear porn they just learned, nothing new here.

We should always all be ready with backup supplies and food for whatever situation may come up.  If this serves to remind people to do such, good.

----------


## Champ

> Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.
> 
> Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.
> 
> Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?
> 
> This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....


Best post in thread, my thoughts exactly.  It's all about pulling the strings of fear and despair.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.
> 
> Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.
> 
> Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?
> 
> This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....





> Best post in thread, my thoughts exactly.  It's all about pulling the strings of fear and despair.






I agree.  Can't be repped enough.

----------


## donnay

> Which "scientists" are those? The same ones that quarantined people coming back from Africa because Ebola was supposed to sweep through the U.S.? Or how about previous outbreaks in China like Swine Flu, Bird Flu, SARS, etc.? These were all labeled "pandemics" also, and vaccines were developed. In 2016 the government spent $2 BILLION for a Zika vaccine, and we still don't have one and nobody has died from Zika either.
> 
> Or even just this past summer where measles "outbreaks" were supposed to start killing kids right and left, where NY banned unvaccinated kids from public, and now most states are proposing legislation to remove vaccine exemptions.
> 
> Where are measles deaths? Maimed or crippled?
> 
> This is the Big Pharma play book, and with flu vaccine sales decreasing, you can bet something like this will probably start coming up every year now during flu season, and if MMR vaccine sales dip, they will just concoct more "measles outbreaks" even when rates of other infectious diseases (like whooping cough) are much higher and are actually killing people....


Not to mention...The head of CDC is Rod Rosenstein's sister and the head of WHO is a Marxist/Communist who loves China.

----------


## donnay

Stock up on Elderberries too!

*6 Powerful Elderberries Benefits*
https://www.organicfacts.net/elderberries.html

----------


## RonZeplin

*

Trump Thinks It's No Big Deal...What Do You Think?*

SilverDoctors       

Is Covid-19 (coronavirus) really no big deal? Will the US really be down to zero cases in just a couple of days as Trump says? What do you think, and what are you doing to prepare, or will this all just come to an end soon as Trump says?

----------


## tfurrh

I have foods

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I think it is much worse than they admit in China and not very bad outside China.


You want to commend positive efforts but WH advisors  should not have allowed POTUS to praise their handling in an unqualified manner.
This  WHO video reporting by BBC/an Aussie trapped there showed some  residential buildings doors being welded from outside so people can't leave, people  showing temprature being dragged into vans from their homes by force, one of the first doctors alerting others  being interrogated by police (later that doc died of infection).



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycrqXJYf1SU

----------


## Champ

There is always a catchy name attached to the virus when they want people to panic, rushing to the store to buy supplies and believe they have to go to authorities to be saved.  This should be the pattern to follow and to alert people to not listen to authority figures or government agencies pushing medical care and vaccines to come to the rescue.

Like Created4 named, Swine Flu , Bird Flu, SARS, and others like Mad Cow disease, Ebola, Zika all have memorable names that stick around in our vocabulary.  Compare that to some of their actual sub-types like H1N1, H5N1, H2N2, H10N7 which are lackluster and not as memorable.  This is deliberate to make the names catch on and maximize the spreading of the hysteria.  This is not about healthcare or helping people be aware, it's about fear.

I'm just preaching to the choir here, but I think we can all agree government is not to be trusted in most (all?) cases, especially when they magically claim to provide us with the answers and solutions to what ails society at any given time.

----------


## Sammy

I'm sick of hearing about the "coronavirus".

----------


## dannno



----------


## enhanced_deficit

Two press conferences in same week by POTUS on this seem almost unprecedented.

Some in media are caling it political  damage control after alleged mishandling/improper screening linked to recent couple of cases. But in the presser, POTUS tried to avoid focussing on political aspects/playing down of risk/stocks and was mostly focussed on preparedness measures.

----------


## Krugminator2

If I were guessing, I would say this will just be forgotten in 3 or 4 months when warmer weather comes. 

I am usually on board saying the media scares people with made up threats like bird flu and Y2k and shark attacks and killing the Iran general causing WWIII, etc

That said, the difference between this and other stuff is this virus is having a major effect that can be measured. China just reported much worse economic numbers than during the Great Recession. This is having a huge measurable negative impact on Apple, Microsoft and companies that make stuff in China.  

Bill Gates says this has the potential to be a once a century pandemic. https://www.businessinsider.com/bill...lutions-2020-2

And it is worth noting Ron Paul's most prominent supporter in finance is Nassim Taleb. He has been ranting on Twitter constantly about people downplaying this. His big thing is black swans and tail risk. This most likely will blow over. But pandemics aren't like terrorist attacks that are isolated events. They multiply and it only takes getting a pandemic wrong once to wipe out a huge percentage of the population.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If I were guessing, I would say this will just be forgotten in 3 or 4 months when warmer weather comes. 
> 
> I am usually on board saying the media scares people with made up threats like bird flu and Y2k and shark attacks and killing the Iran general causing WWIII, etc
> 
> That said, the difference between this and other stuff is this virus is having a major effect that can be measured. China just reported much worse economic numbers than during the Great Recession. This is having a huge measurable negative impact on Apple, Microsoft and companies that make stuff in China.  
> 
> Bill Gates says this has the potential to be a once a century pandemic. https://www.businessinsider.com/bill...lutions-2020-2
> 
> And it is worth noting Ron Paul's most prominent supporter in finance is Nassim Taleb. He has been ranting on Twitter constantly about people downplaying this. His big thing is black swans and tail risk. This most likely will blow over. But pandemics aren't like terrorist attacks that are isolated events. They multiply and it only takes getting a pandemic wrong once to wipe out a huge percentage of the population.


Be prepared, not scared.

From what I have read there are reasons it is much worse in China than elsewhere.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Bill Gates says this has the potential to be a once a century pandemic [...]


Yeah, right - like Bill Gates knows anything about the spreading of viruses. 

Oh, wait ...

----------

